# New member from denmark.



## Dallas (17/10/14)

Hi all.

Im a vapor and have used vaping for 3 years now.
I have mechanical and Electronic mods and use rba and other for vaping, and i helps with e-cigarettes if any of my friends have trouble with them
Thx for membership.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

welcome from Denmark! my brother is actually visiting your lovely country right now! i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/10/14)

Welcome @Dallas.

3 Years is quite a long time compared to some of us that's fairly new to the scene. I hope there are some tricks you can learn from the guys & gals here and that your experience would be useful for others around here too.
I hope you enjoy it here as much as the rest of us nutcases - and the two or three normal members


----------



## DoubleD (17/10/14)

Hey @Dallas welcome


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

Hi @Dallas, and thank you for the introduction. 

Welcome.


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Dallas said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Im a vapor and have used vaping for 3 years now.
> I have mechanical and Electronic mods and use rba and other for vaping, and i helps with e-cigarettes if any of my friends have trouble with them
> Thx for membership.



hello and welcome to the forum @Dallas 
seems you are already a veteran vaper. looking forward to reading your input and experiences


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/14)

Dallas said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Im a vapor and have used vaping for 3 years now.
> I have mechanical and Electronic mods and use rba and other for vaping, and i helps with e-cigarettes if any of my friends have trouble with them
> Thx for membership.



Welcome to the forum @Dallas  It's good to have another member from outside of SA.

We have a great place here, and i'm sure with your 3 years of experience, you could teach some of us a thing or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dallas (17/10/14)

Thx to all of you, i will try to help if any have special problems with mods or other Things there have relationship to e-cigarette vaping. So just ask and i will try to help.


----------



## Riddle (17/10/14)

Welcome to the Forum @Dallas... enjoy it to the max


----------



## hands (17/10/14)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------

